# Problem mit EFI und Dualboot



## Malkolm (31. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein recht kompliziertes (d.h. auch nach langer Internetsuche nicht gelöstes) Problem mit der Installation von Ubuntu 11.10.

Mein (nur EFI) System:
Rampage IV Formula
SSD

Mein bisheriges Vorgehen:
1. Win7 im EFI-Modus auf einer sauberen Platte installieren. Dabei wird die Platte als GPT partitioniert, wobei zwei Hilfs-Partitionen angelegt werden (ich nehme an eine für EFI und eine für Windows). Soweit kein Problem, Windows läuft einwandfrei.

2. Ubuntu 11.10 CD einlegen, booten und im EFI-Menü des MB als Startreihenfolge das "UEFI: LG-BD-BLABLA" (mein optisches Laufwerk) als Nr. 1 markieren.

3. Booten, Ubuntu CD läd. Jetzt kommt aber nicht wie gewohnt das grafische Menü mit "ausprobieren" bzw. "installieren", sondern lediglich ein Text-Menü von Grub mit den Einträgen ausprobieren, installieren und beenden. Wähle ich installieren dreht die CD hoch, der Bildschirm bleibt aber schwarz. Keinerlei veränderung nach 15 Minuten Wartezeit.

2a. Statt "UEFI: LG-BD" das "P3: LG-BD" als Nummer 1 setzen im Boot (also den nicht-UEFI-Modus).

3a: Diesmal läd die grafische Oberfläche. Aber auch hier: Nach auswählen der Sprache und "installieren" schwarzer Bildschirm (diesmal mit Prompt in der oberen linken Ecke), CD dreht hoch aber auch nach 15 Minuten Wartezeit keine Veränderung.

Derzeit läuft Ubuntu nur in einer VBox unter Win7.

Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wie ich Ubuntu im Efi-Modus neben Win7 installiert bekomme?


----------



## Crymes (12. April 2012)

Hast du schon mal probiert, in der EFI Shell direkt die Installationsdatei aufzurufen?
Ich kenn mich zwar nicht aus, aber vielleicht gibt's da wie bei Windows 2 Dateien - eine für BIOS und eine für EFI.

Sonst kann man auch einfach die BIOS Datei löschen....


----------



## Dragonix (14. April 2012)

Ich hab/hatte auch grad das zweifelhafte Vergnügen, Linux ins UEFI reinzubekommen. Hat aber eigentlich überraschend schmerzfrei geklappt...
(Aptosid --> Gentoo installiert, dann ins UEFI reingetragen, für alle die per google reinkommen...)

Seh ich das richtig, dass du in der Live CD GRUB (den Bootmanager) geladen bekommst, und erst ab dem eigentlichen booten kein Bild mehr hast? Ich verlier auch bei meinem GRUB sofort das Bild, wenn ich nicht manuell "efi_gop" lad, evtl mal ausprobieren?


----------



## 45thFuchs (24. Januar 2014)

Fast boot aus,secureboot aus und dann grub mit boot-repair(Anleitung im netz)restoren .Ich nutze Zorin os ,gleiches problem wie ubuntu hat. Asus F201e Subnotebook.Auch wenn veraltet,es ist ne häufige frage.


----------

